
‎1.1.1.1: Faster Internet on the App Store - charlieirish
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/1-1-1-1-faster-internet/id1423538627?mt=8
======
aptmiguk
Also available for Android here: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/1-thing-you-can-
do-to-make-your-...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/1-thing-you-can-do-to-make-
your-internet-safer-and-faster/)

What's the difference between this and setting your Android phone to using
1dot1dot1dot1.cloudflare-dns.com in the Private DNS section?

~~~
mtmail
It alerts you of changes by your ISP or such. Cloudflare engineer was in this
thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18427516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18427516)

~~~
aptmiguk
Thanks! Darn it, I missed that thread.

